# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** هل تدرى ما هى الدنيا عند الله ..

## ابو مؤمن

*** هل تدرى ما هى الدنيا عند الله ..

**

 هل تدرى
ما هى الدنيا عند الله ..
**

الدنيا هينة عند الله 
لا تعدل جناح بعوضة 
 
لذلك جعل الله أي طاعة أو عبادة
يفعلها العبد المسلم خير منها ..
فهذه الطاعة سببا لدخوله الجنة
والجنة غالية

**** 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ألا إن سلعة الله غالية ألا إن سلعة الله الجنة 
ولقد اشترى الله  من المؤمنين
أنفسهم وأموالهم على أن يدخلهم الجنة 
 
ومجرد الخروج للقتال
في سبيل الله  أو العودة منه
خير من الدنيا وما فيها 
 
وجعل الله  تعالى الجهاد
في سبيل الله  سببا للعتق من النار 


 
 
ووعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
الذي يأخذ بعنان فرسه في سبيل الله
( أي يجاهد في سبيل الله  )
بشجرة في الجنة 
 
والمؤمن على العكس من المنافق
دوما يدعو الله  بأن يجاهد في سبيل الله 
ويسأل الله الشهادة في سبيله ..

 
ومن فضل الله علينا
أن جعل مجرد صدق النية في طلب الشهادة
سببآ لبلوغ منازل الشهداء في الجنة ..

**** 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
من سأل الله الشهادة بصدق بلغه الله منازل الشهداء
وإن مات على فراشه
رواه مسلم

* *

الدنيا ممر وليست مستقر فلنجعلها
طاعة وعباده للمولى عزوجل ..
طوبى لمن ترك الدنيا قبل أن تتركه
وبنى قبره قبل أن يدخله
وأرضى ربه قبل أن
يلقاه ..
**

** وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
" منقول "*

----------

